# How to do a water change with fry in tank?



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

I would appreciate any advice on how not to accidentally suck up Molly fry when I do my usual tank clean in a few days :fish5:. 

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use the thinnest vacumm in my one fry tank.I also use a sponge over the end of tube(hose) to keep from sucking up fry.Through time I've learned to keep my fry tanks low to the ground so the vac doesn't have as much pull.Placing bucket on a chair or table to raise it up will slow it's draw.
I'll also say I have sucked up ALOT of fry and the actuall vacumming has never killed them.Sometimes it takes longer to catch the fry out of waste bucket than to vacumm itself.
I keep the tube with a sponge always in the tank and a bucket at the level of the tank,that way no matter when I go to fish room I can always just add 5g of fresh water to fry tank.I use the sponge for ehiem sponge filters as they are small,tight and fit tube.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I use the thinnest vacumm in my one fry tank.I also use a sponge over the end of tube(hose) to keep from sucking up fry.Through time I've learned to keep my fry tanks low to the ground so the vac doesn't have as much pull.Placing bucket on a chair or table to raise it up will slow it's draw.
> I'll also say I have sucked up ALOT of fry and the actuall vacumming has never killed them.Sometimes it takes longer to catch the fry out of waste bucket than to vacumm itself.
> I keep the tube with a sponge always in the tank and a bucket at the level of the tank,that way no matter when I go to fish room I can always just add 5g of fresh water to fry tank.I use the sponge for ehiem sponge filters as they are small,tight and fit tube.


Many thanks - would a piece of panty hose be ok over the hose end ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Should work.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use a piece of rigid airline tubing with some airline attached and slowly go over the bottom of the tank. Do you have gravel in there or bare bottomed?


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

Gravel & loads of plants


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a juice jug that I use to change and add water to most of my tanks. I simple place the mouth of the jug close to the side of the tank and let it slowly run in. Then you watch to see if any little ones slipped by. Plus my container is clear so I can see if anyone got in without me knowing before I dump out the water.


----------

